# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  16 روش برای افزایش ترافیک وب سایت

## hasanem1

اگر از یک بازاریاب یا صاحب کسب و کاری سوال کنید که چه چیزی را بیشتر از همه می خواهد، احتمالا پاسخ او به شما مشتریان بیشتر است. اما چه چیزی می تواند باعث ایجاد مشتریان بیشتری برای سایت شما در دنیای اینترنت شود؟! درست است ترافیک بیشتر.راه های بسیاری وجود دارد که می توانید ترافیک را در وب سایت خود افزایش دهید و در پست امروز ما 20 مورد از آنها را معرفی می کنیم، (از جمله چندین روش برای افزایش ترافیک سایت به صورت رایگان).*مقالات مرتبط:*روش های سریع بهبود ترافیک وب سایتچگونه تعداد بازدید وب سایت را بالا ببریمسئو و بهینه سازی سایت بهترین روش بازاریابی اینترنتی
*1. تبلیغات*این یکی خیلی واضح است، ما در اولین قدم آن را بررسی می کنیم. تبلیغات در گوگل، تبلیغات شبکه های اجتماعی و تبلیغات کلیکی یک راه عالی برای جذب بازدیدکنندگان، برند کردن نام تجاری و قرار گرفتن سایت شما در مقابل دید مردم است. استراتژی های پرداخت شده خود را با توجه به اهداف خود تنظیم کنید. آیا فقط می خواهید ترافیک بیشتر را کسب کنید یا می خواهید هدفمندتر کار کنید؟ هر کدام دارای مزایا و معایب است، بنابراین قبل از پرداخت هزینه، اهداف خود را به دقت بررسی کنید. بهتر است کلماتی که مربوط به حوزه کسب و کارتان می شود را در موتور های جستجو سئو و بهینه سازی کنید. ممکن است این کار هزینه زیادی داشته باشد، اما بازخورد آن قطعا عالی خواهد بود.*2. کانال های شبکه های اجتماعی*اینکه شما محتوا عالی تولید کنید و انتظار داشته باشید مردم به سراغ کانال شما بیایند کافی نیست. شما باید فعالیت داشته باشید. یکی از بهترین روشهای افزایش ترافیک در وب سایت شما، استفاده از کانال های شبکه های اجتماعی برای تبلیغ محتوا شماست. توییتر برای پیوندهای کوتاه، ایده آل است، در حالی که ارتقاء Google+ نیز می تواند به سایت شما در نتایج جستجو گوگل کمک کند. سایر شبکه های اجتماعی مانند اینستاگرام، تلگرام و پینترست هم در ایران بازخورد مناسبی دارند.*3. فرمول بازاریابی محتوا*برخی از افراد معتقد هستند که هیچ فرمول جادویی برای موفقیت در بازاریابی محتوا وجود ندارد، اما مواردی هست که شما باید آن ها را قبول کنید. سعی کنید با ایجاد تنوع در طول و اندازه محتوا و همچنین پراکندگی کمتر جذابیت بیشتری را برای کاربران فرآهم نمایید. همچنین ایجاد ویدیو های جذاب و اینفوگرافیک ها می تواند تاثیر حداکثری داشته باشد.*4. از عنوان های قدرتمند استفاده کنید*عنوان ها یکی از مهمترین بخش های محتوا شما هستند. بدون یک عنوان جذاب، حتی جامع ترین پست وبلاگ شمت خوانده نشده می ماند. بنابراین قبل از اینکه پست را "انتشار" دهید، در مورد عنوان های خود دقت کنید.*5. به سئو داخلی سایت خود توجه کنید*آیا فکر میکنید سئو مرده است؟! دوباره فکر کنید، بهینه ساز محتوا شما برای موتورهای جستجو هنوز یک عمل ارزشمند و مهم است. آیا شما از alt برای تصاویر خود استفاده می کنید؟ آیا شما پیوند های داخلی برای محتوا جدید خود ایجاد می کنید؟ در مورد تگ متا چطور؟ توجه به سئو داخلی خیلی مهم است و می تواند منجر به افزایش ترافیک ورودی سایت شما شود.*6. کلمات کلیدی بلند و دنباله دار*آیا شما کلمات کلیدی محبوب خود را تحت پوشش قرار داده اید؟ سپس وقت آن است که کلمات کلیدی دنباله دار را نیز هدف قرار دهیم. اگر شما کلمات کلیدی بلند و دنباله دار را مورد هدف خود قرار ندهید به این معنی است که بخش زیادی از ترافیک خود را احتمالا از دست داده اید.*7. شروع وبلاگ نویسی مهمان*وبلاگنویسی مهمان واقعی، با وجود اینکه شما ممکن است شنیده باشید که بی فایده است، اما مرده نیست. ایجاد یک پست مهمان در یک سایت معتبر می تواند ترافیک وبلاگ را به وب سایت شما افزایش دهد و به برند سازی نام تجاری شما کمک کند. هر چند هشدار داده می شود استانداردهای وبلاگ نویسی مهمان در طول هجده ماه گذشته به طور اساسی تغییر کرده اند و تاکتیک های اسپم می تواند مجازات های سخت را به همراه داشته باشد. با احتیاط ادامه بدهید. *8. دعوت دیگران به وبلاگ مهمان در سایت شما*وبلاگ نویسی مهمان یک خیابان دو طرفه است علاوه بر ارسال محتوا به سایر وبلاگ ها، افرادی را که در جاهای دیگر هستند را به وبلاگ خود دعوت کنید. آنها احتمالا به مقاله مهمان خود پیوند می دهند که می تواند خوانندگان جدید را به سایت شما منتقل کند. فقط مطمئن شوید که شما فقط محتوای با کیفیت بالا، بدون محتوای اسپم می فرستید، زیرا گوگل در حال پیدا کردن وبلاگ های کم کیفیت است.ادامه

----------

